# 58 Traveller rebirth



## rollfaster (Aug 11, 2018)

Spent some time giving this bike a new lease on life, it had been left for dead. Originally a 3-speed, I scrapped the wheels, hand brakes and shifter and used a pair of S-5 wheels from a 66 Racer. Threw on a 22t NOS Bendix rear sprocket on the RB-2 hub. With a 46t front sprocket, this thing pedals so effortlessly. Here’s a few before, during and after pics of the bike. Nothing special really, just a super solid rider!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 11, 2018)

Them SS fenders look dentless. Nice. I see you changed out the bars and pedals too.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 12, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Them SS fenders look dentless. Nice. I see you changed out the bars and pedals too.



I removed a few dents, but they’re still a little rough. Popped some New World bars on and Torrington 8 pedals. The correct bow pedals were pretty trashed unfortunately, and one was missing a cap.


----------

